# Loyalty and Respect



## bloodwood (Jul 16, 2003)

Just recently a member of the WMAA did something of importance in a non chalant way and probably didn't even realize he was doing it until after the fact.

What he did is described in the lie thread.

But what did he really do? He was loyal and respectful of his teacher and his organization. His name is Paul Janulis. He is only in his mid twenties, but he gets it. Paul could very well have been replaced by one of Datu Kelly's or the MOTTS group doing the same thing for their teacher and organization.

Loyalty and respect can be either the curse or the tie that binds for Modern Arnis.
A curse because we are SO loyal that we do not reach out to others, OR they could be used as something that we share in common, and eventually will make us closer by seeing that we are so much alike and share the same values. Seeing that others share the same values make them more likely to interact with each other in a positive way.

And as for Paul, THANK YOU for doing the right and honorable thing. I am proud to be your brother in the art.

bloodwood   :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2003)

A class act.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks....just doing my job.......

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Thanks....just doing my job.......
> 
> :asian: *




Paul, I think you have forgotten the thumps you take for doing your job  .

:asian:


----------

